# Μπλόκο στις φορολογικές ενημερότητες



## Count Baltar (Oct 12, 2011)

http://hellenicrevenge.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_5657.html

Αν και έχω πληρώσει τα πάντα, εξακολουθεί να μην μου δίνει ενημερότητα. Σε εσάς;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2011)

Ομοίως. Βγάζει μήνυμα: «*Η εξυπηρέτησή σας μέσω διαδικτύου δεν είναι εφικτή. Πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε σε Δ.Ο.Υ. για τη φορολογική σας ενημερότητα.*»


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 12, 2011)

Ακριβώς αυτό. Το έχει βγάλει και σε άλλους που έχω ρωτήσει και ξέρω ότι έχουν πληρώσει τα πάντα. Ελπίζω η αναβάθμιση που θα γίνει αυτό το ΣΚ να λύσει αυτό το πρόβλημα, και το $%@&σύστημά τους να μπορεί πλέον να καταλαβαίνει ποιος είναι εντάξει.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2011)

Εμένα μου το τύπωσε, ζήλια-ψώρα!:twit:

edit:
Όμως, εγώ δεν είμαι "ο υπόχρεος", οπότε πήγα να εκτυπώσω του καλού μου και ...έφαγα πόρτα! :angry:


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 13, 2011)

Τελικά, δεν υπάρχει πιο αποτελεσματικό μέσο πίεσης από τούτο δω το φόρουμ! 
Εχτές πόσταρα το θέμα, σήμερα το σύστημα άνοιξε!


----------

